# My GMM ripshifter is finally here!! Need info please.



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

Well, whoever said two months on the GMM two months ago was right! I just got it yesterday eve. I was wandering if someone could post the link to the guy either on here or the ls1 website that had posted step by step pics and install description. It would be greatly appreciated. After this install I am finished with my upgrades for this year. K & N CAI, Magnaflow catback with X pipe, and my GMM. I love my goat!! I just bought a 2000 saturn to get me to work and back so I can park my goat again. I had a second car last year but donated it. I love my goat but not as my daily driver. My lead foot is killing the gas mileage, plus I've owned my goat for a year and a month with no tickets and don't want to push my luck!!


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey, I see alot of viewers but nobody respondin. What a guy gotta do to get some help around heaaa huh?? Jus kiddin. Seriously, I needa some help on dis one.


----------



## Kilboy (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm ordering my GMM Ripshifter this weekend and would also greatly appreciate the step by step... 

Please someone out there help us...lol


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

Ok, after putting in all different types of search words and checking all of the ls websites, I have found the picture step by step install, which includes alot of added tips by others who have install the ripshifter, so here it is for everyone who needs it. I know it says ls3 but it actually takes you to the right website for the install.

http://www.ls3gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42602&highlight=gmm+install


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Wish I would I seen your post before, man. I just put mine in tonight and used the same tread for help. Before anybody does this, make sure you have alot of time b/c it takes forever. It kick my a$$ for about four hours today, but what a difference! It's SO much better than stock!!!


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey LS2 - Light SpeedX2, have you put your's in yet? Just wondering if you insulated it any more than usual b/c it picks up alot more road noise.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Kilboy said:


> I'm ordering my GMM Ripshifter this weekend and would also greatly appreciate the step by step...
> 
> Please someone out there help us...lol



I heard that if you order it from GMM directly, it gets here a lot faster. I ordered mine from Speed Inc. on Feb. 10 and it just got here today.


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

Well, it's Friday and I am supposed to put my GMM in tonight but I havn't heard from my bud who is supposed to help me. I may wait until next friday to do a little more research on dampening the road noise I am hearing much about. Still, I can't wait. Now that I have a second car again, My goat will be much more enjoyable. Something about having to do the speed limit in my baby everyday that is depressing.


----------



## Kilboy (Mar 17, 2006)

raven1124 said:


> I heard that if you order it from GMM directly, it gets here a lot faster. I ordered mine from Speed Inc. on Feb. 10 and it just got here today.


I was planning on ordering from Speed Inc myself... Apparently I should rethink this. Raven did they give u any reason why it took so long?


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

I told Speed Inc. I had heard they take two months and the guy said not quite. He was right. It was 1 month 3weeks and 3 days. Anyway, he told me they order in quanity so they wait until they have enough orders to fill their order.


----------

